#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΙΚΑ: Εγκύκλιος ΙΚΑ-ΕΤΑΜ για τις προθεσμίες υποβολής Α.Π.Δ. Οικοδομικών και Τεχνικών Έργων

## Xάρης

Με την *εγκύκλιο αριθ. πρωτ. Ε41/180/3-5-2012* (ΑΔΑ: Β49Ψ4691ΩΓ-ΠΟ3) κοινοποιούνται οι διατάξεις των άρθρων  15 και 16 παρ. 2 του Ν. 4075/2012 (ΦΕΚ 89, τ. Α΄), όπου ορίζεται  ότι:

Α. «Η προθεσμία υποβολής της μηνιαίας Αναλυτικής Περιοδικής Δήλωσης για όλους τους εργοδότες οικοδομικών και τεχνικών έργων *αρχίζει από την 1η ημέρα του μήνα που έπεται του ημερολογιακού μήνα απασχόλησης και λήγει την τελευταία ημέρα του ίδιου μήνα*, ανεξαρτήτως του αριθμού μητρώου τους». Η εν λόγω προθεσμία αφορά τους εργοδότες οικοδομικών και τεχνικών έργων, στους οποίους παρέχεται το δικαίωμα από τον «Κανονισμό Διαδικασιών Ασφάλισης  για την εφαρμογή της Α.Π.Δ.» να υποβάλλουν Α.Π.Δ., πέραν του διαδικτύου, *στα Υποκ/ματα ή Παραρτήματα απογραφής των έργων*, καθώς και αυτούς για τους οποίους έχει, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, ανασταλεί η δυνατότητα υποβολής Α.Π.Δ. μέσω διαδικτύου.

Συνεπώς από τις περιόδους απασχόλησης μηνός Απριλίου 2012 και εντεύθεν, οι Α.Π.Δ. οικοδομικών και τεχνικών έργων, που θα υποβάλλονται στα Υποκ/ματα και Παραρτήματα του ΙΚΑ –ΕΤΑΜ, θα είναι εμπρόθεσμες εφόσον υποβάλλονται μέχρι και την τελευταία ημέρα του επόμενου μήνα από τον μήνα απασχόλησης.

Β. Η προθεσμία της υποβολή της μηνιαίας Α.Π.Δ. *μέσω διαδικτύου*, *αρχίζει την πρώτη ημέρα του μήνα που έπεται της μισθολογικής περιόδου απασχόλησης στην οποία αναφέρεται και λήγει την  τελευταία ημέρα του ίδιου μήνα* ανεξαρτήτως αριθμού Μητρώου τους. Μετά τη λήξη της προθεσμίας υποβολής Α.Π.Δ. μέσω διαδικτύου, η υποβολή γίνεται μόνο στα Υποκ/ματα ή Παραρτήματα του ΙΚΑ – ΕΤΑΜ, στα οποία είναι απογραμμένα τα έργα.

----------

